# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Morocco vs Ukraine, 01h00 ngày 01/06, giao hữu quốc tế trước thềm World Cup 2018: Không dễ cho chủ nhà

## 188bongda

Morocco vs Ukraine: Người châu Phi giữ chân
Morocco là 1 trong 5 đội bóng đên từ châu Phi sẽ tham dự VCK World Cup 2018 tại Nga hè này. Họ nằm ở bảng B cùng với Iran và 2 đại diện rất mạnh từ châu  u là Tây Ban Nha và Bồ Đào Nha.
Đặt mục tiêu vượt qua vòng bảng, Marocco buộc phải có sự chuẩn bị cực kỳ cẩn thận, đặt biệt là với 2 đội bóng thuộc bán đảo Iberia.
dang nhap 188bet ngay để tham gia các trò chơi hấp dẫn tại nhà cái 188bet
Tuy nhiên vấn đề của Marocco lúc này là các trụ cột vừa mới trở về sau một mùa giải rất dài và có xu hướng giữ chân cho World Cup hơn là quyết tâm thể hiện ở những trận giao hữu không có ý nghĩa thực tiễn.
Morocco vs Ukraine: Thầy trò Shevchenko đang hưng phấn
Trái ngược với chủ nhà, Ukraine đang trong quá trình cải tổ đội hình sau thất bại ở vòng loại World Cup khu vực châu  u.
Xem thêm nhiều thông tin soi kèo, cá cược, world cup luôn cập nhật tại 188bet
Konoplyanka, Sydorchuk, Zinchenko, Marlos hay Besiedin… vẫn sẽ có mặt.
Với lực lượng kể trên, cùng quyết tâm thi đấu mạnh hơn, Ukraine tỏ ra không hề lép vế trước Marocco. Kèo TLCA hiện tại cũng xếp kèo đồng banh 0:0 cho 2 đội.

Khả năng thắng kèo của Ukraine tỏ ra nhỉnh hơn bởi không chỉ vượt trội về mặt tinh thần và lực lương, đội bóng Đông  u vẫn thường có kết quả tốt mỗi khi đối đầu với các đội bóng từ châu Phi.
Đội hình dự kiến:
Tham gia dang ky 188bet nhận nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn 
Morocco (4-1-4-1): Munir – Dirar, Saiss, Benatia, Hakimi – Amrabat – Boussoufa, Fajr, Harit, Belhanda – El Kaabi.
Ukraine (4-1-4-1): Pyatov – Butko, Kryvtsov, Shabanov, Sobol – Stepanenko – Marlos, Malinovskyi, Zinchenko, Konoplyanka – Besiedin.
Dự đoán: Morocco 1 – 2 Ukraine

----------

